# Pam D. CPC



## pdrgos (Jun 29, 2010)

*cannulation and gradient sfa pdrgos*

How would you code left cfa/ sfa cannulation and gradient across the left common femoral artery? My doctor was consulted to further evaluate the severity of the left external iliac stenosis.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 29, 2010)

pdrgos said:


> How would you code left cfa/ sfa cannulation and gradient across the left common femoral artery? My doctor was consulted to further evaluate the severity of the left external iliac stenosis.



I need more information on what was done, but to my understanding, there is no code for pressure measurements, it's bundled with the procedure.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## pdrgos (Jun 29, 2010)

*gradient measurement*

I agree, unless the original surgeon codes w/modifier for two surgeons?
Another surgeon performed the angiogram and scheduled the pt for left fem-pop bypass graft. He wanted to first consult my dr to further eval the severity of the left ext iliac stenosis. Report reads:
The pt had an open left groin. Under direct visualization the left superficial femoral artery was cannulated with a micropuncture needle. I placed a 4-French sheath in the left sfa artery, into the common femoral artery. We then placed a 4-French glide catheter in the distal aorta over a Benson wire. A pullback gradient was obtained across the left common iliac, and common femoral artery.  There was no significant gradient across the borderline lesion in the left external iliac.
Thanks for your help. Pam


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 30, 2010)

pdrgos said:


> I agree, unless the original surgeon codes w/modifier for two surgeons?
> Another surgeon performed the angiogram and scheduled the pt for left fem-pop bypass graft. He wanted to first consult my dr to further eval the severity of the left ext iliac stenosis. Report reads:
> The pt had an open left groin. Under direct visualization the left superficial femoral artery was cannulated with a micropuncture needle. I placed a 4-French sheath in the left sfa artery, into the common femoral artery. We then placed a 4-French glide catheter in the distal aorta over a Benson wire. A pullback gradient was obtained across the left common iliac, and common femoral artery.  There was no significant gradient across the borderline lesion in the left external iliac.
> Thanks for your help. Pam



I would bill for a extremity artery cath placement- 36140, but no S&I.  I also think that the modifier for two surgeons would be approiate.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## pdrgos (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you so much.  Have a great 4th!


----------

